# Hairball tach input



## 3L3CTRIC (Oct 29, 2018)

Well I opened up the hairball. Didn’t find any cold solder joints or any obvious issues with it. There was continuity in the circuit and the resistors on the Tach circuit measured the correct resistance. Not much else I can do.

Here’s a shot of the inside of the hairball for those of you who are interested:


----------

